# اقوى اجهزة كشف الذهب والمجوهرات من شركة استكشاف الذهب العلمية



## goldn2010 (19 يوليو 2010)

اقوى العروض وافضل المنتجات لأجهزة كشف الذهب والكنوز والتنقيب عن الآثار
تعلن شركة (  استكشاف الذهب) بوابة العالم للكشف والتنقيب عن
الذهب والكنوز والمياه في باطن الأرض إلى كل المستكشفين في العالم وإلى
كل الهاويين للإستكشاف عن الذهب والكنوز والآثار في باطن الأرض .
نعلن الآن وبكل ثقة واعتزاز عن وصول أحدث ما تقدم له العلم والعالم
بتصنيع أجهزة الكشف والتنقيب عن الذهب والكنوز والمياه في باطن الأرض .
تتميز أجهزتنا الفريدة والمحترفة من نوعها موديلات 2010 ) ) الحديثة بأنها
تعتبر من أجود وأقوى أنواع الأجهزة في العالم والتي تتمتع بالقوى والدقة
والإبداع وسهولة التعامل معها دون أي صعوبة أو أي أخطاء على الإطلاق
بحيث تعتبر أجهزتنا الحديثة والتي نقدمها لكم الآن من الأجهزة العالمية التي
حازت على أكبر شهره وجوائزعديده في العالم لتقنيتها الدقيقة وبرامجها
السهله وقوتها المذهله واستعمالها الأكثر من رائع
سواء للخبراء في الإستكشاف أوالمبتدئين به .
الان بمنابسه قدوم شهر رمضان الكريم تعلن الشركه عن خصومات هائله على جميع انواع الاجهزة 
هاتف:0096566876698
موبايل:0096597700583
لمزيد من التنفاصيل 
الموقع الالكتروني
WWW.EXPLORETHEGOLD.COM
البريد الالكتروني
[email protected]


----------



## goldn2010 (19 يوليو 2010)

تأسست شركة EXPLORE بالكويت ، كشركة رائدة بمجال الكشف عن الذهب ، ونبيع الى كل الدول العربية. 
تنطلق فلسفة إدارة شركة EXPLORE من مبدأ التحلي بروح المسؤولية والاحترام المتبادل، كما أنها تعمل من خلال بيئة متميزة وذات بنية متماسكة تشجع على مزيد من الإنتاجية وتؤكد على مبدأ احترام العملاء والموظفين. 

إن العديد من الشركات التي تعمل في نفس المجال( وهم قلة قليلة) يعدون بتوفير " حلول متكاملة " إلا أن تلك الحلول كثيراً ما تفتقر إلى القوة والفاعلية. 

ومن جانبنا فقد بذلنا جهوداً كبيرة على مدى سنوات عديدة لعقد تحالفات مثمرة مع أسماء عالمية مرموقة بمجال الكشف عن الكنوز والاثار الدفينة أسفرت عن طرح حلول مميزة وذات فاعلية طويلة المدى. 

طورت شركة EXPLORE حلول البنية التحتية ، حلول الصيانة وخدمات ما بعد البيع وكفالة الشركة المصنعة مع كفالة شركة EXPLORE وذلك لزيادة التاكيد على خدمات ما بعد البيع من صيانة ومتابعة ، ، خدمات وحلول والانترنت ، خدمات عبر الانترنت حيث يمكنك في أي وقت الحصول على الدعم عن طريق HELP ONLINE بموقعنا على الانترنت WWW.EXPLORETHEGOLD.COM وهي خدمه لم تتوفر لاي شركة اخرى حتى الان ليس بمجال الكشف عن الكنوز فقط ولكن بكل المجالات.

تقدم شركة EXPLORE الاجهزة بأسعار منافسة تصمم خصيصاً للعمل مع طبيعة البيئة وتفي باحتياجاتك المستقبلية وذلك بتقديم الاستشارات من قبل مهندسين أكفاء. 

رؤيتنا 
أن نكون واحدةً من الشركات الرائدة في مجال الكشف عن الكنوز والاثار الدفينة والتي توفر خدمات بجودة عالية ودعم كبير وبأقل التكاليف تلبية لتطلعات السوق والعملاء. 

قيمنا 
احدث التطورات التكنولوجية وافضل ما توصل اليه العلم من اجهزة ، التكامل في الأداء ، الالتزام مع العملاء ، العمل بروح الفريق الواحد ، الابتكار المتميز ، الاحترافية المتفوقة. 

فريق عملنا 
نسخر كافة جهودنا لتوفير خدمات راقية المستوى من خلال فريق عملنا الحريص كل الحرص على تلبية تطلعات عملائه
زورو موقعنا على الانترنت www.explorethegold.com
للمراسله [email protected]
للاتصال على قسم المبيعات 0096599033415
0096566876698


----------



## شركة فيوتشر (21 ديسمبر 2010)

*شركة F-T-Egypt*

الشركة الاولى فى جمهورية مصر العربية فى مجال بيع اجهزة الاستكشاف يوجد لدينا احدث جهاز فى العالم لستكشاف ابار المياة الجوفية كما يوجد ايضاً احدث اجهزة الكشف عن المعادن والاحجار الكريمة و الذهب وكل منتجتنا امريكية الصنع 100% وتعطى نتائج متميزة عن باقى الاجهزة الاخرى الموجوده فى الاسواق نحن نتميز عن الاخرين فى كل اعمالنا كما توفر الشركة خدمة الاستكشاف فى كل انحاء الوطن العربى وافريقيا والشرق الاوسط بارخص الاسعار وبدون منافس 
الشركة تقدم عرض خاص جدا جدا جدا وهو خصم 25% على الاجهزة والخدمات الاخرى للشركة
للستعلام يرجى الاتصال على رقم 0106309084
0117406626

 ​


----------

